# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  is this real sus 250 organon ??? Portuguese fake. #477892

## miamimuscle

does any one know if these are real they have the roundeds 3's and i read that could be a sign there fake

----------


## miamimuscle

lot num. 477892 theres another post on board with same lot number coincidence ? or bogus ?

----------


## ajfina

lot and exp date fonts are bad looking i'll say fake bro 
did u buy that stuff in hialeah? just kidding
check this one

----------


## miamimuscle

that sux !! the pics you posted fake also ?

----------


## ajfina

not at all mines were real 100%

----------


## Seajackal

Those of AjFina's are the real deal. Sorry for your loss and welcome aboard
bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## miamimuscle

thanks a lot guys

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Its a very rare counterfeit and I haven't seen it in years. I tried to contact you by p.m or mail, but thats impossible, mail or p.m me please...

----------


## miamimuscle

trying to pm but it wont let me...so dutch do you think its definately bogus ? i emailed you did you get it ?

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

..yes I did, here is the copilationpic look at the 3's and the g's...

----------


## ajfina

they look crapy to me not only the fake but look at the lot n and exp d fonts and num are way diferents

----------

